# Sloane Gardens, Unit 7



## ivorius007 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm excited.  We just got confirmed into Sloane Gardens, Apartment #7, Whistler's Flat, for August 29.  We've been waiting about a year for this trade  so I'm really thrilled that SFX came through for us.  

However, I was wondering if anyone knows if this is the small one bedroom as I noticed on the Sloane Gardens website it rates this unit as only sleeping 2 while they rate the other one bedrooms as sleeping 4.  Also how comfortable are the sofa beds in these apartments?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 10, 2015)

We stayed at Sloane Gardens about ten years ago, and it's a wonderful property. The location is absolutely unbeatable! 

I'm not familiar with this particular room, but I can tell you that they are rigid about occupancy. In fact, we had a 2br unit with a sofa bed and two twin beds in the second bedroom, and they said that was a sleeps four. So we had to get a second unit, since we were traveling with three kids...ages about 6-15 at that time. 

I seem to remember that the sofa bed was very comfortable for the kids. They liked it better than the twin beds, which were too high and hard for them. 

BTW, you probably know that the building has (or had then, anyway) a full-time concierge who was very helpful in many ways, but also clearly there to be an enforcer. You have to check in with him when you first arrive and then you pass him every time you go in and out.


----------



## ivorius007 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm glad to hear the sofa bed is comfortable.  I did call and spoke to Pamela, the manager, and found Apt 7 is the small one bedroom but still very nice.


----------

